# How to organize the weekly string quartet thread



## starthrower

I was thinking about the reference aspect and utility of this thread and that it would be helpful to add the starting page or post number to the listing on page one of the quartets covered so far. I don't know if there's any easy way to do this without going through the entire thread or doing a general search and still having to sift through all of the results? This came to mind a few minutes ago when I was thinking of a quartet we've covered but having no idea where it sits in this 238 page thread.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

starthrower said:


> I was thinking about the reference aspect and utility of this thread and that it would be helpful to add the starting page or post number to the listing on page one of the quartets covered so far. I don't know if there's any easy way to do this without going through the entire thread or doing a general search and still having to sift through all of the results? This came to mind a few minutes ago when I was thinking of a quartet we've covered but having no idea where it sits in this 238 page thread.


I've thought of this too! I'll get in contact with the mods when I get the chance later. Also, you can search the thread in the upper right corner with key words (such as the composer name) to find a specific discussion. The "Advanced Search" option is a good bet.


----------



## starthrower

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Also, you can search the thread in the upper right corner with key words (such as the composer name) to find a specific discussion. The "Advanced Search" option is a good bet.


I tried typing in the thread title, composer and work but it doesn't locate any specific pages so it's probably more work than anyone wants to be bothered with to catalog each entry.


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> I was thinking about the reference aspect and utility of this thread and that it would be helpful to add the starting page or post number to the listing on page one of the quartets covered so far. I don't know if there's any easy way to do this without going through the entire thread or doing a general search and still having to sift through all of the results? This came to mind a few minutes ago when I was thinking of a quartet we've covered but having no idea where it sits in this 238 page thread.


There is no easy way to do this. But if someone is willing to make a list, I'll copy/paste it in the first post. We can also do it by taking turns and do say 10 each. It would have to be the first 10 in the alphabetical list, adding the link to the relevant post in each line (click on the #xxxx and you'll get the link to that post), and so on. If we want to do that, I'd suggest post first that you will take for instance Arriaga - String Quartet No. 2 to Brahms - String Quartet No. 1, then create the list with links and edit that into your post - I will replace the relevant section in the first post with the new one including links.


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> There is no easy way to do this. But if someone is willing to make a list, I'll copy/paste it in the first post. We can also do it by taking turns and do say 10 each. It would have to be the first 10 in the alphabetical list, adding the link to the relevant post in each line (click on the #xxxx and you'll get the link to that post), and so on. If we want to do that, I'd suggest post first that you will take for instance Arriaga - String Quartet No. 2 to Brahms - String Quartet No. 1, then create the list with links and edit that into your post - I will replace the relevant section in the first post with the new one including links.


Going about it alphabetically is going to require a lot of work searching throughout the entire thread for the first post of each discussion. How about any volunteers taking 20-30 pages and making notes on the page and post # that begins a new quartet? For example the first actual discussion of a quartet begins on page 2, post # 27 for the Britten No.3.


----------



## Art Rock

I was trying to make it easier for myself.. (the copy/paste thing) 
But I'm willing to do it one by one if that is overall easier.

I do request though that people post the actual url of the post where the quartet begins. Page numbering can be different from user to user (e.g. I went for 40 instead of 20 posts per page).

E.g. the post above by starthrower has the url (as seen by clicking the # of the post)

https://www.talkclassical.com/64793-weekly-quartet-just-music-90.html#post2107687

ETA: I've added the Barber link in the first post.


----------



## Art Rock

In order not to dilute the current thread it's probably best to start a separate thread for this action, which we will delete once we have gone through them all (and I have pasted them in).


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> ETA: I've added the Barber link in the first post.


That link brought me to page 88 from last September.


----------



## StevehamNY

starthrower said:


> That link brought me to page 88 from last September.


Having played around with this for a little while, it actually doesn't seem to matter how you personally have your "number of posts to display" set. I believe that a post has an absolute address, based on its pagination according to the default forum setting plus the post number.

For instance, this post I'm in right now seems to have an absolute address of (breaking it so you can see the full thing):

h t t p s ://www.talkclassical.com/64793-weekly-quartet-just-music-239.html#post2107926

Even if I change my setting to 40 posts per page, I still get the same address for this post.

(And of course I can rename the link title to whatever I want.)

Art Rock, I see that you've done exactly this when you added the Barber Quartet to the master list, but I believe the correct link should be:

Barber - String Quartet

(Art Rock, please try this and see if it works for you!)

EDIT: Damn, found yet another way to resolve the links, with no page references at all. Please try this one, too:

Barber - String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

StevehamNY said:


> Art Rock, I see that you've done exactly this when you added the Barber Quartet to the master list, but I believe the correct link should be:
> 
> Barber - String Quartet
> 
> (Art Rock, please try this and see if it works for you!)
> 
> EDIT: Damn, found yet another way to resolve the links, with no page references at all. Please try this one, too:
> 
> Barber - String Quartet


The first link does not take me to the Barber quartet, the second one does. The second one seems like an effective way of linking. I have adjusted the Barber link in the first post accordingly, it should now work for everyone.


----------



## Kreisler jr

starthrower said:


> I was thinking about the reference aspect and utility of this thread and that it would be helpful to add the starting page or post number to the listing on page one of the quartets covered so far. I don't know if there's any easy way to do this without going through the entire thread or doing a general search and still having to sift through all of the results? This came to mind a few minutes ago when I was thinking of a quartet we've covered but having no idea where it sits in this 238 page thread.


IMO by far the best way, not only for easy reference would have been to start a separate thread for each quartet/week and link to this from a moderator edited list tagged on top of the forum. (That's what I did years ago with Haydn symphonies in another forum.) But this ship has probably sailed. I am not familiar enough with the moderator options in this forum to have good suggestions...


----------



## Art Rock

It could be done (splitting up the current threads in a series of separate threads), but it is more work than the suggestion to go through the thread and harvest the relevant urls. I would not mind doing it myself, taking say ten quartets a day, which would mean we catch up with the current string quartets in less than two weeks time.


----------



## Burbage

If it's any help, a link to my (part-astrological) spreadsheet is here. It's got the dates on which each quartet was proposed (E&OE) which might help with riffling through the archives if not compiling the list of links themselves. Collaborators with Google accounts and surfeits of patience can, in theory, edit it directly, though I wouldn't dare suggest they try, partly because it's a painful experience and partly because I wouldn't wish to pre-empt or subvert the methodological decisions of the Thread Director.


----------



## Merl

Burbage said:


> If it's any help, a link to my (part-astrological) spreadsheet is here. It's got the dates on which each quartet was proposed (E&OE) which might help with riffling through the archives if not compiling the list of links themselves. Collaborators with Google accounts and surfeits of patience can, in theory, edit it directly, though I wouldn't dare suggest they try, partly because it's a painful experience and partly because I wouldn't wish to pre-empt or subvert the methodological decisions of the Thread Director.


Are those the star signs of the composers or proposers? That's some piece of work, Burby!


----------



## starthrower

Wow! Sorry if I opened a can of worms. As Art Rock mentioned, this should be discussed in another thread so we can get back to the main focus here.


----------



## Art Rock

Moved the discussion to this new thread.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Honestly everyone, pursue this project at your will. To be honest I don't exactly feel the commitment to work on it myself (real life is starting to creep up on me a bit more lately) but whoever wants to get it done, please do so! I have to say though, that I don't understand the unique URLs for specific posts. For example, the Barber link has "post 2104234" in the URL, but the actual post number is 3490?

I will contribute this link, though, to the very first quartet we did, in which the OP started a separate thread for it: Beethoven String Quartet 14. Just a Music Lover Perspective. (Week 24Feb /01March)


----------



## Art Rock

Allegro Con Brio said:


> For example, the Barber link has "post 2104234" in the URL, but the actual post number is 3490?


The postnumber in the thread is 3490, but that can fluctuate (if the mods deleted one or more earlier posts, it gets renumbered). Post 2104234 is the unique code, produced in sequence for all of TC, and is independent of moderator action.


----------



## Art Rock

I can see this could have value, especially for people who joined later or will join in the future. I will include the link for any quartet selected from now on (Barber and Ferneyhough already done), and if there's no rush I will do the others at my leisure the coming weeks. This is simple enough that I can do it while playing music, so I'm good.


----------



## starthrower

Thanks, Art Rock! It will add to the value of the thread for newcomers and to those doing a search for any of the quartets we've covered.


----------



## StevehamNY

Art Rock said:


> The first link does not take me to the Barber quartet, the second one does. The second one seems like an effective way of linking. I have adjusted the Barber link in the first post accordingly, it should now work for everyone.


Thanks for checking on this, Art Rock! I'm glad the second method seems to work!

In order to get this unique address, by the way, simply right click on the post number (in the upper right hand corner) and then select "Copy link address."


----------



## Art Rock

Well, I'll be... that works! I'll edit that into the thread I started in the Site feedback forum.


----------



## Quartetfore

Good luck to all, I tried myself when I came back to the forum several years ago with out getting making any real progress,


----------



## StevehamNY

Art Rock, et al...

This is what happens when I have all day to watch the British Open:

Arriaga - String Quartet No. 2
Barber - String Quartet
Bartók - String Quartet No. 4
Bax - String Quartet No. 1
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 7 "Razumovsky 1"
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16
Berg - Lyric Suite
Borodin - String Quartet No. 2
Brahms - String Quartet No. 1
Britten - String Quartet No. 3
Bruch - String Quartet No.2
Carter - String Quartet No. 3
Crawford Seeger - String Quartet
Debussy - String Quartet in G Minor
Dusapin - String Quartet No. 7 "OpenTime"
Dutilleux - Ainsi La Nuit
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 13
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 14
Fauré - String Quartet in E Minor
Ferneyhough - String Quartet No. 6
Franck - String Quartet in D Major
Frank - Quijotidas
Gade - String Quartet in E Minor
Gerhard - String Quartet No. 2
Ginastera - String Quartet No. 2
Grieg - String Quartet No. 1
Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 1
Haydn - String Quartet in G Minor, Op. 20/3
Haydn - String Quartet in F Minor, Op. 20/5
Haydn - String Quartet in C major, Op. 33/3 "Bird"/"Vogel"
Haydn - String Quartet in F sharp minor, Op. 50/4
Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4
Holmboe - String Quartet No. 4
Ives - String Quartet No. 2
Kagel - String Quartet No.2
Koechlin - String Quartet No. 1
Korngold - String Quartet No. 2
Kurtág - Six Moments Musicaux for String Quartet
Lachenmann - Gran Torso
Langgaard - String Quartet No. 4
Ligeti - String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski - String Quartet
Martinů - String Quartet No. 7 "Concerto da camera"
Fanny Mendelssohn - String Quartet in E Flat Major
Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartet No. 6
Milhaud - String Quartet No. 1
Mozart - String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"
Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3
Pleyel - String Quartet in G Major, B. 332
Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 2 "Kabardinian"
Ran - String Quartet No. 3 "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory"
Ravel - String Quartet in F Major
Reger - String Quartet No. 4
Rihm - Et Lux for String Quartet and Vocals
Saariaho - Nymphéa (Jardin Secret III) for String Quartet and Live Electronics
Schnittke - String Quartet No. 2
Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
Schubert - String Quartet No. 15
Schumann - String Quartet No. 1
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 2
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8
Sibelius - String Quartet in D Minor "Voces Intimae"
Smetana - String Quartet No. 1 "From My Life"
Szymanowski - String Quartet No. 1
Tippett - String Quartet No. 2
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1
Vasks - String Quartet No. 4
Villa Lobos - String Quartet No. 14
Webern - Six Bagatelles for String Quartet
Weinberg - String Quartet No. 6
Xenakis - Tetras
Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Art Rock

Perfect, thanks. I've updated the list.


----------



## starthrower

Amazing job! Never thought I'd see it done in one day.


----------



## StevehamNY

starthrower said:


> Amazing job! Never thought I'd see it done in one day.


I sorta automatically generated most of it, the kind of thing I used to do when I had an office job. And then the rest was just a trip down memory lane to complete the addresses.

(I forgot how bitchy this place used to be, especially during the Schoenberg week!)


----------



## Merl

Great minds think alike, Steve, but I only completed 3/4 and I.was watching Final Destination 3, not golf.:lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

Amazing. One minute it was being discussed and sounding a little complicated ... and then after no time at all it's done! Brilliant.


----------



## StevehamNY

Merl said:


> Great minds think alike, Steve, but I only completed 3/4 and I.was watching Final Destination 3, not golf.:lol:


Damn, we shoulda split it up for a lazy Sunday!


----------



## Sondersdorf

I did not read this entire thread but with the search engine DuckDuckGo it seems you can limit your search to the Weekly Quartet thread. For example, "site:talkclassical.com/64793 "Hindemith quartet No. 4" Maybe it works with Google, too?


----------



## starthrower

Sondersdorf said:


> I did not read this entire thread but with the search engine DuckDuckGo it seems you can limit your search to the Weekly Quartet thread. For example, "site:talkclassical.com/64793 "Hindemith quartet No. 4" Maybe it works with Google, too?


Every quartet featured in the thread is linked on the first page. No need to do a search.


----------

